# As you have seen, FA is still down, ten hours after maintenance began



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 24, 2010)

According to the latest news update, the process has to be started again.

My theory is that we've somehow lost hosting for FA, all the donation money being used on "extra service amenities", and to avoid the impending shitstorm of drama, are just gonna "delay" access to the site permanently.
DOUK NOUKAIM GO


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 24, 2010)

OP- What kind of theory is that?


----------



## Alstor (Jul 24, 2010)

OR... aliens have abducted the FA site staff an are using them for biological experiments. The second update was Dragoneer's last contact with humanity.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jul 24, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> According to the latest news update, the process has to be started again.
> 
> My theory is that we've somehow lost hosting for FA, all the donation money being used on "extra service amenities", and to avoid the impending shitstorm of drama, are just gonna "delay" access to the site permanently.
> DOUK NOUKAIM GO


 
If that was the case, then we wouldn't be able to use FA at all....

=>.>=
It's just the usual FA screwups.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 24, 2010)

Oh noez! Some people might actually have to find something else to do! :O


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> OR... aliens have abducted the FA site staff an are using them for biological experiments. The second update was Dragoneer's last contact with humanity.


 Harr. I'm actually serious.

Also, post your bets on the actual update length. I wanted to do a poll but I guess I'm a bit too late.
I say between two and three days. Pretty sure it's guaranteed it'll take one at least, already.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jul 24, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Oh noez! Some people might actually have to find something else to do! :O


 
^

THIS.



FrancisBlack said:


> I say between two and three days. Pretty sure it's guaranteed it'll take one at least, already.


 
Sounds about right....


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 24, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> According to the latest news update, the process has to be started again.
> 
> My theory is that we've somehow lost hosting for FA, all the donation money being used on "extra service amenities", and to avoid the impending shitstorm of drama, are just gonna "delay" access to the site permanently.
> DOUK NOUKAIM GO


Hahaha... haha... ha... w... what?

We bought a pina colada machine with the donations, and we're all at the pool enjoying the heat and getting drunk. FA can wait.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 24, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> enjoying the heat


 Now we know that he's lying.


----------



## Clairissa (Jul 24, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> Hahaha... haha... ha... w... what?
> 
> We bought a pina colada machine with the donations, and we're all at the pool enjoying the heat and getting drunk. FA can wait.


 
It's actually nice and cold where I am right now, after it was 90+ degrees all week with humidity that makes you sweat in the breeze under shade...

So I'm gonna sit inside and bitch that FA is down instead of doing things I wanted to outside =3


----------



## Alstor (Jul 24, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Harr. I'm actually serious.


I'm being serious, too. Human biological testing is a controversial topic.

But being uber serious, we have all heard of this "DONATIONS ARE BEING MISUSED" and "FIGHT DA POWER" stuff. Same shit, different day.



> Also, post your bets on the actual update length. I wanted to do a poll but I guess I'm a bit too late.
> I say between two and three days. Pretty sure it's guaranteed it'll take one at least, already.


Sometime tonight.


----------



## yak (Jul 24, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> We bought a pina colada machine with the donations, and we're all at the pool enjoying the heat and getting drunk. FA can wait.


 

Indeed we did.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 24, 2010)

yak said:


>


See? I told you.

Donation money hard at work!


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 24, 2010)

That should be all that's on the webpage when it goes down for maintenance.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 24, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Oh noez! Some people might actually have to find something else to do! :O


 
Oh noez! Some people actually don't give a shit but find this rather hilarious! D:



Jashwa said:


> That should be all that's on the webpage when it goes down for maintenance.


 lulz, that'd be pretty cool


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That should be all that's on the webpage when it goes down for maintenance.


 Next time a virus hits the forums too. At least it would give us something nice to look at. 

And yea, like I said in a different thread, just because they say the site's going down for three hours doesn't mean it's going to be back up in three hours.


----------



## Nightingalle (Jul 24, 2010)

Rofl did ANYONE really expect this to go without hiccups?  Anyone who's been through updates and stuff on FA before should know it always has bumps   I'm just grumpy because I have commissions to work on and I need my notes


----------



## Sunktokeca (Jul 24, 2010)

to be honest, i haven't noticed. cause of my timezone, i've been asleep the entire time it's been in read-only mode so far. when i logged on some 15 minutes ago was when i noticed ^^


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

KoiFishSushi said:


> Rofl did ANYONE really expect this to go without hiccups?


 Apparently so. I joined in February and even I didn't expect it to be done in three hours exactly. Shit happens. 
It's an inconvenience to some, but not the end of the world.


----------



## Ben (Jul 24, 2010)

Well, at least WOLFMURR will never be lonely again.


----------



## Nightingalle (Jul 24, 2010)

Ben said:


> Well, at least WOLFMURR will never be lonely again.



we really need a "+like" feature.  I would like to like this comment. XD


----------



## Alstor (Jul 24, 2010)

Ben said:


> Well, at least WOLFMURR will never be lonely again.


 Apparently, he's the next, new FA meme.


KoiFishSushi said:


> we really need a "+like" feature.  I would like to like this comment. XD


 There was one before the forums downgraded.

*sob*


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 24, 2010)

If you've been on FA for at least a year, you know to expect at least twice the time they claim it's going to take.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 24, 2010)

"Read only mode" should be "Butthurt mode" since the masses of furries are whining about the downtime, forcing them to do other things OTHER than browse FA.


----------



## Asphyxiation (Jul 24, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> If you've been on FA for at least a year, you know to expect at least twice the time they claim it's going to take.


 
It's already been four times as long as their estimation.  It only bugs me cause I can't access notes or anything to work on art.


----------



## Rico-dawg (Jul 24, 2010)

> If you've been on FA for at least a year, you know to expect at least twice the time they claim it's going to take.



True that x.x


----------



## Nightingalle (Jul 24, 2010)

Glaice said:


> "Read only mode" should be "Butthurt mode" since the masses of furries are whining about the downtime, forcing them to do other things OTHER than browse FA.


 
Aint butthurt here rofl.  Like Asphyxiation, I just have things to work on and need my notes.  8C  oh well my kid's awake now so I don't have time for anything at all.  I do however, get tonight off, hopefully, so I will get to drink for once ;D and work on art if I can get my notes 8'[


----------



## Aden (Jul 24, 2010)

It's obviously a ploy by Pinkuh to make Dragoneer look incompetent and take over the site

you heard it here first


----------



## Ta-ek (Jul 24, 2010)

Asphyxiation said:


> It's already been four times as long as their estimation.  It only bugs me cause I can't access notes or anything to work on art.


 
This is why I ask people to email me instead of noting x_X 
If the site goes down I can still work on their art and e-mail them the file when I'm done.


----------



## reian (Jul 24, 2010)

Ta-ek said:


> This is why I ask people to email me instead of noting x_X
> If the site goes down I can still work on their art and e-mail them the file when I'm done.


This...is brilliant...I also try to copy any relevant notes I get into a .txt file so I have access to them when I can't get on FA for whatever reason

Edit: So what is up the the new updates?  Did SQL die again?


----------



## kitsunefighter (Jul 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYdLjjzzepg Thought of this when I tried to check my account this morning.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 24, 2010)

A youtube was put up on the main site.
Seem yo keep changing as a few moments ago it was about the worlds largest gummi bear, now I have no idea what that is.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 24, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> A youtube was put up on the main site.
> Seem yo keep changing as a few moments ago it was about the worlds largest gummi bear, now I have no idea what that is.


 Only the best song ever.


----------



## Carenath (Jul 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Apparently, he's the next, new FA meme.
> 
> There was one before the forums downgraded.
> 
> *sob*


 There's one for vBulletin 4.0 too... but (I think this is par-for-the-course with vBulletin) it rapes the database when you go to install it... I'm not taking MySQL to the Abortion Clinic again >..>


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

According to the latest update, they're about 3/4 of the way there


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 24, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Only the best song ever.


 I'm sad now they took it down.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't understand why people keep bitching about how they needed their notes.
They had a downtime warning, it's your fault you didn't put the notes into a word program and save the important things.

I mean hell, you knew FA wouldn't come out of a downtime without a few bumps in the road.
You should know to save important things when stuff like this goes on, references pictures and all that jazz.

Plus, backup emails addresses work wonders for this kind of thing.


----------



## kitsunefighter (Jul 24, 2010)

That is true


----------



## Farx (Jul 24, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> According to the latest news update, the process has to be started again.
> 
> My theory is that we've somehow lost hosting for FA, all the donation money being used on "extra service amenities", and to avoid the impending shitstorm of drama, are just gonna "delay" access to the site permanently.
> DOUK NOUKAIM GO


 

OK, here's what we've got: The Rand Corporation in conjunction with the saucer people under Dragoneer, the leader of the reverse furry vampires, is forcing everyone by way of this "delay" in site access to donate more money in a fiendish plot to eliminate bees.

We're through the looking glass, here, people...

Lighten up, Francis.


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 24, 2010)

http://twitter.com/furaffinity


----------



## Shouden (Jul 24, 2010)

Grooveshark still has the best "website's down" message ever. The staff is either sacrificing their interns to a swarm of giant, man-eaiting grasshoppers or bees or zombies or whatever, or, the resident panda is eating the servers.

Here's the Panda one:
http://blog.thoughtpick.com/2010/05/best-server-down-message-ever-kudos-to-grooveshark.html


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 27, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> Hahaha... haha... ha... w... what?
> 
> We bought a pina colada machine with the donations, and we're all at the pool enjoying the heat and getting drunk. FA can wait.


 
Best. Boss. Ever!


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah nice thread necro dude 

(It's a very very small necro I admit)


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 27, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Yeah nice thread necro dude


 
Don't drunk him, he's blame.


----------

